# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  bericht nach einer totalen entfernung der prostata

## rembert

Bin wieder da aus Hamburg. OP erfolgte am 08.04 und Entlassung am 17.04.10
Möchte vor allem Premme und Skipper ein gutes Gefühl mit auf die Reise geben. 
Der Aufenthalt in der Martiniklinik war einfach nur hervorragend. Mal unabhängig vom Ergebnis habe ich noch nie ein Krankenhaus erlebt, in dem das Personal so viel Zeit für die Patienten hat, von der Putzfrau bis zum Oberarzt, alle total entspannt und freundlich sind. Essen war aussergewöhnlich gut und selbst so wehleidige Patienten wie ich , hatten nie den Eindruck zu stören auch wenn sie die Nachtschwester das fünfte Mal gerufen hatten...
Behandelt wurden da auch nicht nur low risk Patienten. Wir hatten da Patienten zwischen 42 und 75 Jahren. mit unterschiedlichen Biopsie Ergebnissen. Grundsätzlich waren alle mit der OP an sich sehr zufrieden. gerade die älteren waren doch recht flott wieder auf den Beinen.
Die Ärzte sind schon sehr professionell dort und es wirklich fast egal wer einen da operiert. 
Ich kann aus meiner Erfahrung nur dazu raten , sich einen Arzt zu suchen der sehr sehr häufig operiert, Man kann davon nur profitieren. Ich war dort sehr zufrieden und das ohne einen Cent Zuzahlung.
Da kann sich so manche Klinik eine Scheibe von abschneiden. Im Schnitt wurden die Leute vier bis sechs Tage nach der Op entlassen und in einem echt guten Zustand.
Da ich ein wenig schmerzempfindlicher war, Narkose und op nicht so gut weggesteckt habe und noch ein paar Tage mit dem Kreislauf zu kämpfen hatte, bin ich drei Tage länger geblieben. Für mich persönlich ist die Operation super gelaufen. Nervenschonung auf beiden Seiten und bin mit T2c , R0 und Gleason unverändert bei 6 entlassen worden. Das Ergebnis habe ich erst nach acht Tagen erhalten und das war eigentlich das was am meisten belastet hat.  habe bislang nur den Entlassungsbericht , möchte aber auch nicht gleich wieder im genauen Bericht des Pathologen nach irgendetwas negativen suchen. Bin froh über das Ergebnis und darüber das ich hier mal was positives Berichten kann. Hier sind genug schwarzmaler und pessimisten - mich eingeschlossen- und deswegen ..  keine Angst wenn ihr euch zu einer OP entscheidet. Kann auch alles sehr sehr gut verlaufen. Hoffe jetzt auf eine gute Heilung und freue mich vor allem auf die Entfernung des Katheders..das Ding ist echt lästig.
Überprüfung des PSA soll man nach drei Monaten machen lt. Martiniklinik und nach neuesten Erfahrung die sie dort gesammelt haben ist es auch nicht erforderlich permanent Potenzpillen zu nehmen , sondern reicht es bei Bedarf. ich hoffe, dass ich das leben jetzt erstmal wieder geniessen kann und nicht die angst vor den psa messungen meine psyche bestimmen wird.

----------


## skipper

Danke Rembert für deinen sehr positiven ersten Erfahrungsbericht der mir die Zeit bis Donnerstag etwas erleichtert.
Ich wünsche Dir einen guten weiteren Heilungsverlauf und ein PSA von 0.
Hast Du noch einen Tip zur Vorbereitung , oder was man mitnehmen sollte?
Viele Grüße von skipper

----------


## spertel

Guten Morgen 

Na siehste, jetzt hast Du die Sache hoffentlich hinter Dir und der pathologische Befund ist ja auch sehr gut.

Die Chance, nun zu den Betroffenen zu gehören, die sich als geheilt betrachten dürfen ist sehr hoch.

Mein Glückwunsch...alles richtig gemacht.........und einen schönen Sonntag.

Gruss

Reinhard

----------


## rembert

habe eigentlich kaum etwas gebraucht dort. selbst mit ohrstöpseln wird man dort versorgt.. haben ja meist zweibett-zimmer. ich war auf station drei und die sind dort echt klasse.
nimm dir auf jeden fall ne kurze weite hose oder nen pyjama mit falls vorhanden. man läuft sonst die ganze woche nur mit den netten krankenhaus schlüpfern durch die gegend.
Ansonsten kann man sich nicht gross vorbereiten. Das weisst du ja selbst. Jedenfalls operieren die da wirklich gut und darauf kannst du vertrauen . Hatte heute Nacht übrigens trotz Katheder meine erste Erektion... zwar nicht zu 100 % aber zu fünfzig und habe dann mal ausprobiert wie sich ein Orgasmus ohne Prostata anfühlt. Habe kein Problem hier darüber zu schreiben: Gefühl an der Eichel war sehr intensiv, also unverändert und Orgasmus vielleicht einen Tick schwächer, man merkt wie der Penis pumpt , aber es kommt eben nichts raus vorne. habe allerdings auch noch schmerzen an der Narbe und den blöden Schlauch in der Eichel...also dafür war es echt prima. die Kontinenzraten sind dort übrigens auch hervorragend. Und das erzählen eigentlich mehr die Schwestern im Vertrauen als die Ärzte. eine Woche nach Katheder ziehen sind dort mehr als neunzig prozent dicht.

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo in die Diskussionsrunde,

nachdem ich mich bei einem ähnlichen Thema schon einmal zu Wort gemeldet hatte, nachfolgend eine Einschätzung zur RPE und dem Aufenthalt in den Zeisigwaldkliniken Bethanien in Chemnitz:
    Mit der Auswahl derZeisigwaldkliniken Bethanien in Chemnitz für die Therapie gegen den bei mir nach Biopsie diagnostizierten Prostatakrebs hatte ich die Absicht verbunden, an einem Beispiel aus dem Freistaat Sachsen aufzuzeigen, dass nicht nur am Starnberger See oder in  der Martiniklinik in Hamburg hervorragende Leistungen bei der RPE erbracht werden. Dies ist nach meiner laienhaften Einschätzung mit der chirurgischen Leistung durchaus bewiesen worden. Für den, für mich enttäuschenden histologischen Befund, können die Chirurgen nichts, aber ich würde mich nicht wieder in einer Klinik operieren lassen, die keinen Schnellschnitt vornimmt. Vielleicht hätte sich damit wenigstens die R1-Situation bei mir vermeiden lassen. Für die Abläufe in der Klinik sind allerdings einige negative Dinge darzustellen, die den Gesamteindruck für mich leider getrübt haben. Das betrifft insbesondere die ärztliche und pflegerische Betreuung auf der Station 3 der Klinik. 
Dies sind im Einzelnen:
   -          Verhältnis Arzt und Patient Nur in der Sprechstunde im Prostatatkarzinomzentrum und während der Klinikaufnahme durch D. Belz stand ein ausreichender Zeitrahmen zur Erörterung persönlicher Probleme zur Verfügung. Ich sehe ein, dass die morgendlichen Visiten für individuelle Auseinandersetzungen mit den Problemen des Patienten nicht genügend Zeit bieten. Wenn der weiße Schwarm  aber mit der Kälte und Geschwindigkeit eines Blizzards durch das Zimmer rauscht und kaum Möglichkeit für Fragen, geschweige denn für Antworten besteht und das noch in einer Form der Anonymität (oft sind die Namensschilder an der Kleidung nicht zu lesen und sich Vorstellen, ist wohl unter der Würde einer Fachkraft ) geschieht, kommt kaum ein Vertrauensverhältnis zustande. Der Prof. merkt das nicht, denn bei den Chefvisiten war das anders! Ich warte heute noch auf die von der Stationsärztin zugesagte vollständige Erläuterung des postoperativen Befundes und nur dank der Möglichkeiten des Internets, das mir ja, wie Sie wissen, in der Klinik durch private Aktion zur Verfügung stand, konnte ich Hilfe erhalten. Ich erkenne an, dass die Erläuterung des Befundes durch einen Einsatz in der Notaufnahme unterbrochen werden musste, akzeptiere aber nicht, dass sie damit auch beendet war. Immerhin vergingen noch mehr als 2 Tage bis zur vorläufigen Entlassung aus der Klinik. Um ein für den Patienten oft sehr wichtiges Vertrauensverhältnis zu entwickeln, sollte er auch mehr Zuwendung von den Ärztinnen und Ärzten erfahren. Gerade bei den oft niederschmetternden Krebsdiagnosen ist Aufklärung, Hilfe und Unterstützung meiner Ansicht nach sehr wichtig! Zum Chefarzt hatte ich mir dieses Vertrauen schon vor Auswahl der Klinik anhand seinerr Vita und Publikationen in der Fachpresse erarbeitet. Dann trat auch noch der Glücksfall für mich ein, von ihm operiert zu werden, was ich gar nicht vorausgesetzt hatte. Es ist ja immer ein Team, welches zusammenwirken muss und da vertraute ich von vorn herein auf die Kompetenz aller Teammitglieder. -          Pflegepersonal/Wahlleistungen Es besteht auf Station 3 (eine andere Einschätzung ist mir nicht möglich) eine offensichtliche Diskrepanz zwischen aktiver und passiver Aufgabenerfüllung. Unter aktiv verstehe ich das Entgegenkommen gegenüber dem Patienten und das Anbieten von Serviceleistungen, wie Bettwäsche- und Handtuchwechsel, Beantwortung von Fragen, Verabreichung von Medikamenten, Wundversorgung u. ä.;  passiv ist für mich, darauf zu warten, dass der Patient seine Wünsche äußert bzw. Rechte einfordert (nicht jeder klingelt mit Rücksicht auf andere Patienten gern bei allen Gelegenheiten). Auf dieser Station überwiegt das passive Dienstverständnis. Einige Beispiele: . Auf die Frage nach einem Schlafmittel wird geantwortet: Sie haben doch ein       Einzelzimmer und da schnarcht doch keiner! Gute Nacht! . ATS nach 6 Tagen (die gleichen Strümpfe)am Bein und Ausschlag:  Ach so! Eine    Allergie! Wenn Sie die  Strümpfe ausziehen, dann tragen Sie aber die Verantwortung   für Folgeschäden. Ein Mittel gegen den Ausschlag anzubieten kommt niemand in    den Sinn. Als frischoperierter Patient hat man auch kein Verlangen, täglich in den    Ringkampf mit den ATS zu treten; man ist ja schließlich kein Kautschukmensch! . Zugesagte Wundversorgung nach dem Duschen wird vergessen und erst mein    Protest nach 1 Stunde Wartezeit: Ich kann auch mit nassem Pflaster nach Hause   fahren! bewegt dann einen anderen Pfleger oder Arzt i. W. ???,  sich meiner    anzunehmen. . Zur Entlassungsmedikation wird zur Handhabung der Selbstspritzen nicht auf die subkutane  Anwendung bzw. evtl. auftretende  Nebenwirkungen verwiesen. Der Patient ist doch kein Mediziner und dass alle im Internet nachschauen, kann wohl nicht vorausgesetzt werden! . Handtücher und Bettwäsche werden nach 6 Tagen das erste Mal nach Beschwerde    gewechselt, nachdem meine Frau beim 2. Besuch fragte, ob die   Flecken in der Wäsche hier    immer an derselben Stelle vorkommen? Kommentar des   Pflegepersonals: Sie hätten doch nur      etwas sagen brauchen! Ich meine, dass  muss das Personal doch wissen, welche  Leistungen zu    den Wahlleistungen zählen und diese ohne Nachfragen ausführen. . Wahlleistungen fallen zwar bestimmt nicht in den Verantwortungsbereich des Chefarztes, aber    sind doch wohl vom Pflegepersonal mit umzusetzen. Es ist nicht angenehm, wenn    beim Beziehen des Zimmers am Nachmittag (im Wahlleistungskatalog wird die    Erledigung der Aufnahmeformalitäten  10:00 Uhr - im Zimmer angeboten) der Müll    des Vorgängers noch in den Behältern ist. Ich wusste noch gar nicht, was gelbe     Vorlagen und grüne Unterlagen sind, die mich aus dem Papierkorb anstarrten.   Es liegt mir fern, Personal anschwärzen zu wollen, aber solche Kleinigkeiten potenzieren sich und beeinträchtigen die überwiegend positiven Eindrücke der Klinik. Ich bin sicher, dass sich die Mängel, ohne großen Aufwand abstellen lassen. Einen wiederholten Aufenthalt auf der Station 3 dieser Klinik schließe ich allerdings aus, wenn auch der größte Teil des Pflegepersonals und das Servicepersonal sowieso, eine hervorragende Arbeit geleistet hat. Dafür habe ich mich auch mit einem kleinen Ostergeschenk zum Abschied bedankt.  Ich bitte um Verständnis für die etwas längeren Ausführungen, aber auch die kleinen Dinge des Alltags gehören zum Leben. Für uns Patienten ist jeder Tag in der Klinik eine Ausnahmesituation; oft verbunden mit Unsicherheit, Sorgen und Stress. Für das medizinische und das Servicepersonal ist es Arbeitsalltag und darf aber nicht zur Routine verkommen!       
 Übermorgen fahre ich zur AHB in die Bavaria Klinik nach Kreischa bei Dresden. Vielleicht findet sich dort ein Arzt, mit dem man einmal in Ruhe den Befund und die Möglichkeiten der Weiterbehandlung diskutieren kann. Die Chirurgen und Urologen vergessen wahrscheinlich oft, dass sich auch im Kopf des Patienten "Krankheitsherde" befinden können.


Gutes Gelingen der bevorstehenden OP's und alle Kraft im Kampf gegen unseren gemeinsamen Feind


wünscht der 

wandervogel Roland!

----------


## premme

Hallo rembert, hallo wandervogel roland.

Beide Beiträge sind sehr gut, ausführlich und das Beste, beide stehen in einem Thread hintereinander. Somit ist eine gute Meinungsbildung gegeben.
Wie ihr ja schreibt, habt ihr eure Entscheidung nicht bereut, und das ist gut so. Die unterschiedliche "Betreuung" spricht ja für sich selbst.
Ich wünsche euch beiden alles, alles Gute und weitere gute Genesung.
PS: habe heute, bei diesem Wetter, einen Ausflug mit meinen Mädel`s gemacht, wollten Spargel essen, aber alle guten Lokale waren sehr gut besucht.
Ach so, morgen nochmal zum Zahnarzt, das hört wohl nie auf ?. Will doch gesund nach HH fahren, skipper erwartet mich.
Jetzt ist aber Schluss.

Gruß premme

----------


## rembert

Drei Wochen nach meiner OP wollte ich nochmal kurz den neuesten Stand mitteilen. Katheter wurde letzte Woche entfernt und ich habe das Glück ohne Vorlage auszukommen. Urin macht sich nur tröfchenweise selbstständig wenn ich bei voller Blase ruckartig aufstehe oder beim Pressen. Die Blase ist nur noch sehr klein. Mehr als 200ml passen da noch nicht rein. Die Durchblutung im Penis ist teilweise wieder vorhanden. Also er schwillt so auf 50 % an , auch bereits einmal in der Nacht. Mit einer halben Viagra war er so bei 80 %. Das Gefühl beim Orgasmus ist allerdings doch recht dürfig. Meine Eichel ist auch sehr reizempfindlich und ich hoffe mal das gibt sich wieder. habe hier eigentlich mehr von Leuten gelesen wo es länger dauert zum Orgasmus zu kommen als vor der OP. Bei mir ist es das Gegegenteil. Kann das auch überhaupt nicht kontrollieren. Vielleicht kann sich ja wirklich mal jemand mit seinen eigenen Erfahrungen melden. Bin jedenfalls sehr glücklich über den bisherigen Verlauf und jammere hier wahrscheinlich im Vergleich auf sehr hohen Niveau. Aber wenn es hilft, dass nur einer von hundert dadurch weniger Angst vor diesem Eingriff bekommt.. werde meinen Verlauf auch die Tage bei myprostate eu einstellen.
was bleibt ist die Angst vor der ersten PSA Bestimmung. Typisch für mich. Gehöre leider zu der ängstlichen Fraktion und muss da einen Weg für mich finden mit der Belastung Krebs zu leben. Kann mir vielleicht jemand aus dem Forum mal eine Seite nennen auf der ich meine Werte in die Kattan-Nomogramme eingeben kann. wüsste dann doch noch mal gerne wie meine Prognosen nach der OP sind. PSA vor der OP 9,40 Gleason 6 und T2c . komme da auf den englischen Seiten nicht zurecht.
Zusammenfassend kann ich hier gerade den jüngeren Patienten nur den Rat geben, sich sicherlich ausführlich zu informieren, aber nicht aus Angst vor den Folgen auf eine OP zu verzichten.
Wenn es bessere Alternativen gibt - dann bitte - aber nicht zurückschrecken aufgrund von Panikmachern oder Opfern von schlechten Operateuren. Ich bin jedenfalls davon überzeugt, dass ein guter Chirurg eine Menge bewirken kann, sofern es das klinische Bild der Erkrankung zulässt. Gerade im Hinblick auf die Inkontinenz ist es schon entscheidend wer da an einem rumschneidet. Also informieren . informieren. informieren und keine Wege scheuen.

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht, ob Dir das viel bringt. Du solltest 3 - 5 Wochen noch Geduld haben, bis nach der OP ein aussagefähiger PSA-Wert ermittelt werden kann.

Die Kattan-Nomogramme gehen bei Deinen Daten von einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 70% Rezidivfreiheit in den ersten 5 Jahren nach der OP aus.

In der Abbildung 4.6 kannst Du Deine Werte selbst eingeben und ermitteln:

http://www.prostatakrebs-selbsthilfe...amme.html#RPE5

Das deckt sich auch mit der Aussage im Patientenratgeber I (S3-Leitlinie), der sagt, dass die radikale Entfernung der Prostata bei 3 von 10 Männern nicht zur Heilung führt.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## rembert

Kann mir das einer mal genau erklären. Wenn ich mir die Kattan-Nomogramme ansehe, lese ich bei meinen Werten : wahrscheinlichkeit das ganze fünf jahre zu überleben beträgt bei meinen Werten ca. 70 % Abb. 4.6.c . die Wahrscheinlichkeit sieben Jahre nach der OP keine Rezidiv zu bekommen beträgt allerdings 95 % Abb. 4.6. d.
Wo liegt da mein Denkfehler?? gibt es keine tabellen oder statistiken die sich auf einen längeren zeitraum beziehen?

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

Die Kattan-Nomogramme machen keine Aussage über das Gesamtüberleben, sondern über das PSA-Progressionsfreie Überleben in einem Fünf-Jahreszeitraum nach der Therapie. D.h. sie geben nur eine Wahrscheinlichkeit an über ein PSA-Rezidiv in den ersten fünf Jahren nach der Therapie.

Das Kattan-Nomogramm für eine siebenjährige Rezidivfreie Periode kannte ich bisher gar nicht. Freu Dich doch über die bessere Prognose, dort werden auch andere Parameter abgefragt als beim fünfjährigen.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Rembert,

ich verstehe deine Ungeduld, dennoch wirst du auf eine einigermaßen valide Prognose noch etwas warten müssen. Ich empfehle zur Errechnung der Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeit folgendes Tool:

http://www.mskcc.org/applications/no...tatectomy.aspx

Hier kannst du recht differenziert verschiedene Kriterien eingeben, musst aber auch die bereits erreichte Rezidivfreiheit in Monaten eingeben. Wenn du Probleme mit den englischen Begriffen hast, frag mich einfach.

Beste Grüße und alles Gute
wassermann

----------


## rembert

Hallo Wassermann
habe dort mal alle Daten eingegeben. Nimmt nur das Jahr 2010 nicht an. Wundere mich nur über die Tabellen die mir Hans Jörg Burger da als Link geschickt hat. 70 % Überleben nach fünf Jahren bei T2c uund Gleason 6 ist ja wohl kaum möglich. Merkwürdige Tabelle

----------


## BurgerH

> habe dort mal alle Daten eingegeben. Nimmt nur das Jahr 2010 nicht an. Wundere mich nur über die Tabellen die mir Hans Jörg Burger da als Link geschickt hat. 70 % Überleben nach fünf Jahren bei T2c uund Gleason 6 ist ja wohl kaum möglich. Merkwürdige Tabelle


Hallo Rembert,

Du scheinst es immer noch nicht geschnallt zu haben. Es heißt *nicht 70% Überleben* sondern PSA-Rezidivfreies Überleben. Das ist etwas anderes.
Auch mit einem Rezidiv kann man noch leben!

Meine Kattan-Nomogramme, die ich als Programmauf dem Rechner habe, nehmen auch nur die Jahre 1996-2008 an.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## rembert

Ich hatte deine Antwort von 17 Uhr nicht gelesen und ich werde mich jetzt nicht weiter darauf einlassen, wer hier mehr oder weniger " schnallt ". Finde die Ausdrucksweise etwas unglücklich und gerade von Leuten die sich für Krebserkrankte engagieren hätte ich diese Reaktion nicht erwartet. Wenn dich meine Antworten dermassen provozieren kannst du mir in einer privaten Mail gerne deine Meinung geigen, aber mich hier nicht vor allen Leuten blossstellen, nur weil ich mich über eine Nonogramm wundere, was präoperative Aussagen macht ( ich wurde aber bereits operiert ) . Vielleicht solltest du dir mal diesen link von Wassermann anschauen 
http://www.mskcc.org/applications/no...tatectomy.aspx
und deine Unterlagen entsprechend aktualisieren. Dann brauchst du dich auch nicht unnötig für deine Auskünfte rechtfertigen. Gerade über deine Nachricht vor meiner OP hatte ich mich gefreut. Egal..Werde mich jetzt hier in Zukunft bedeckt halten und bedanke mich für alle gut gemeinten Ratschlägen.

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Rembert, Du bist mit *diesem* Beitrag in diesem Forum erstmals aktiv geworden, einem offenen, freundlich gestimmten Forum mit sehr unterschiedlicher Zusammensetzung der Akteure. In diesem Forum gibt es zwar eine überwiegende schweigende Mehrheit, die nur Informationen einsammelt, aber auch neben den noch sehr jungen Mitstreitern etliche inzwischen meist doch dank ihrer reichen Erfahrungen akzeptierte Veteranen. Da kann es schon vorkommen, dass sich etwas abnutzt. Es ist wie bei einem Lehrer, der ständig die ABC-Schützen unter seinen Fittichen hat. Da kann es passieren, dass man dann vergisst, wer eigentlich seine Zuhörer oder, wie hier im Forum, seine Mitleser sind. Hansjörg, der sich sehr wohl selbst hier noch artikulieren wird, ist so ein alter Kampfgefährte der ersten Stunde und ein ansonsten, humorvoller, aber auch temperamentvoller Zeitgenosse. Wir freuen uns alle, Rembert - wie lautet eigentlich Dein Vorname? - über die bei Dir vorgenommene und gelungene Ektomie. Lasse es bitte weiter ruhig angehen und bald wieder von Dir hören.

*"Niemals ist ein langes Wort. Sag niemals nie*"
(Georg Bernard Shaw)

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Rembert, man lernt immer noch dazu, denn Rembert ist ein Vorname, wie ich in *dieser* Erklärung nachlesen konnte. Es gab sogar einen berühmten Arzt und Botaniker mit diesem Vornamen - siehe* hier.*

"*Lachen und Lächeln sind Tor und Pforte, durch die viel Gutes in den Menschen hineinhuschen kann"
*(Christian Morgenstern)

----------


## BurgerH

> nur weil ich mich über eine Nonogramm wundere, was präoperative Aussagen macht ( ich wurde aber bereits operiert ) .


Hallo Rembert,

jetzt muss ich mich aber entschuldigen oder in meiner saloppen Sprache "den Schwanz einziehen.!"

Ich habe doch tatsächlich Dich mit dem präoperativen Nomogramm auf die falsche Fährte gelockt. Natürlich ist das zweite Nomogramm mit der postoperativen Aussage Nr. 46d das richtige.

Freu Dich über die günstige Prognose mit 95% Wahrscheinlichkeit eines rezidivfreien 7-jährigen Überlebens und  ärgere Dich bitte nicht mehr so sehr über meinen Fehler. Manchmal macht halt Erfahrung auch blind oder wie in meinem Fall oberflächlich im Hingucken.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## rembert

Hallo Hansjörg,

musst dich für nichts entschuldigen, bin ja schliesslich selber des lesens mächtig und hätte mir ja auch im Stillen die richtigen Daten raussuchen können.
Ärgere mich mehr über mich und meine Ungeduld bzw. Zweifel die dazu führen, dass ich gestern wie eine Mimose reagiert habe.
Kann nämlich eigentlich ganz gut mit Klartext bzw. einer etwas salopperen Sprache umgehen.
Respekt vor deiner Antwort und danke für deine Bemühungen
Gruß
Rembert

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Rembert,

schön, das wir uns wieder vertragen.

Ich habe mal meine postoperativen Werte ins Kattan-Nomogramm eingegeben und bin froh, dass ich das nicht nach der OP gemacht habe.

Ich erreiche mit einem T3B, N1, unklarem Schnittrand und Samenblasenbefall die Höchstpunktzahl von 250, d.h. die Prognose lautet 1% Wahrscheinlichkeit auf 7 Jahre Rezidivfreiheit nach der OP.

Tatsächlich habe ich  bis jetzt 10 Jahre erreicht; allerdings mit Folgetherapien in Form einer 11 monatigen maximalen Hormonblockae und einer externen Bestrahlung.

Das zur Statistik!

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## tgp1955

Hallo Rembert,

es freut mich, dass Du die OP so gut überstanden hast.
Auch ich trage seit 10 Tagen die traurige Gewissenheit an Prostatakrebs erkrankt zu sein.
Ich bin erst 54 und mein Urologe sieht in der TRP die besten Heilungschancen.
Nach meinen Recherchen habe auch ich zuerst die Martiniklinik in Betracht genommen, aber nach dem man mir gesagt hat, dass der Aufenthalt ca. 1700 und die Chefarztbehandlung weitere 5000 kosten würde habe ich von der OP in der Martiniklinik abgesehen - ich bin gesetzlich versichert und meine Krankenkasse würde in diesem Fall keine Kosten tragen.
Du schreibst jedoch, dass Du ohne Zuzahlung da behandelt worden bist - habe ich da was falsch verstanden? In meinem Alter bei langer Lebenserwartung möchte man schon sich von den besten operieren lassen aber die behandeln leider meistens nur die Privatpatienten.
Über Deine Antwort oder Tips würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Viele Grüße
TGP


> Bin wieder da aus Hamburg. OP erfolgte am 08.04 und Entlassung am 17.04.10
> Möchte vor allem Premme und Skipper ein gutes Gefühl mit auf die Reise geben. 
> Der Aufenthalt in der Martiniklinik war einfach nur hervorragend. Mal unabhängig vom Ergebnis habe ich noch nie ein Krankenhaus erlebt, in dem das Personal so viel Zeit für die Patienten hat, von der Putzfrau bis zum Oberarzt, alle total entspannt und freundlich sind. Essen war aussergewöhnlich gut und selbst so wehleidige Patienten wie ich , hatten nie den Eindruck zu stören auch wenn sie die Nachtschwester das fünfte Mal gerufen hatten...
> Behandelt wurden da auch nicht nur low risk Patienten. Wir hatten da Patienten zwischen 42 und 75 Jahren. mit unterschiedlichen Biopsie Ergebnissen. Grundsätzlich waren alle mit der OP an sich sehr zufrieden. gerade die älteren waren doch recht flott wieder auf den Beinen.
> Die Ärzte sind schon sehr professionell dort und es wirklich fast egal wer einen da operiert. 
> Ich kann aus meiner Erfahrung nur dazu raten , sich einen Arzt zu suchen der sehr sehr häufig operiert, Man kann davon nur profitieren. Ich war dort sehr zufrieden und das ohne einen Cent Zuzahlung.
> Da kann sich so manche Klinik eine Scheibe von abschneiden. Im Schnitt wurden die Leute vier bis sechs Tage nach der Op entlassen und in einem echt guten Zustand.
> Da ich ein wenig schmerzempfindlicher war, Narkose und op nicht so gut weggesteckt habe und noch ein paar Tage mit dem Kreislauf zu kämpfen hatte, bin ich drei Tage länger geblieben. Für mich persönlich ist die Operation super gelaufen. Nervenschonung auf beiden Seiten und bin mit T2c , R0 und Gleason unverändert bei 6 entlassen worden. Das Ergebnis habe ich erst nach acht Tagen erhalten und das war eigentlich das was am meisten belastet hat.  habe bislang nur den Entlassungsbericht , möchte aber auch nicht gleich wieder im genauen Bericht des Pathologen nach irgendetwas negativen suchen. Bin froh über das Ergebnis und darüber das ich hier mal was positives Berichten kann. Hier sind genug schwarzmaler und pessimisten - mich eingeschlossen- und deswegen ..  keine Angst wenn ihr euch zu einer OP entscheidet. Kann auch alles sehr sehr gut verlaufen. Hoffe jetzt auf eine gute Heilung und freue mich vor allem auf die Entfernung des Katheders..das Ding ist echt lästig.
> Überprüfung des PSA soll man nach drei Monaten machen lt. Martiniklinik und nach neuesten Erfahrung die sie dort gesammelt haben ist es auch nicht erforderlich permanent Potenzpillen zu nehmen , sondern reicht es bei Bedarf. ich hoffe, dass ich das leben jetzt erstmal wieder geniessen kann und nicht die angst vor den psa messungen meine psyche bestimmen wird.

----------


## tgp1955

Hallo Rembert,

es freut mich, dass Du die OP so gut überstanden hast.
Auch ich trage seit 10 Tagen die traurige Gewissenheit an Prostatakrebs erkrankt zu sein.
Ich bin erst 54 und mein Urologe sieht in der TRP die besten Heilungschancen.
Nach meinen Recherchen habe auch ich zuerst die Martiniklinik in Betracht genommen, aber nach dem man mir gesagt hat, dass der Aufenthalt ca. 1700 und die Chefarztbehandlung weitere 5000 kosten würde habe ich von der OP in der Martiniklinik abgesehen - ich bin gesetzlich versichert und meine Krankenkasse würde in diesem Fall keine Kosten tragen.
Du schreibst jedoch, dass Du ohne Zuzahlung da behandelt worden bist - habe ich da was falsch verstanden? In meinem Alter bei langer Lebenserwartung möchte man schon sich von den besten operieren lassen aber die behandeln leider meistens nur die Privatpatienten.
Über Deine Antwort oder Tips würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Viele Grüße
TGP


> Bin wieder da aus Hamburg. OP erfolgte am 08.04 und Entlassung am 17.04.10
> Möchte vor allem Premme und Skipper ein gutes Gefühl mit auf die Reise geben. 
> Der Aufenthalt in der Martiniklinik war einfach nur hervorragend. Mal unabhängig vom Ergebnis habe ich noch nie ein Krankenhaus erlebt, in dem das Personal so viel Zeit für die Patienten hat, von der Putzfrau bis zum Oberarzt, alle total entspannt und freundlich sind. Essen war aussergewöhnlich gut und selbst so wehleidige Patienten wie ich , hatten nie den Eindruck zu stören auch wenn sie die Nachtschwester das fünfte Mal gerufen hatten...
> Behandelt wurden da auch nicht nur low risk Patienten. Wir hatten da Patienten zwischen 42 und 75 Jahren. mit unterschiedlichen Biopsie Ergebnissen. Grundsätzlich waren alle mit der OP an sich sehr zufrieden. gerade die älteren waren doch recht flott wieder auf den Beinen.
> Die Ärzte sind schon sehr professionell dort und es wirklich fast egal wer einen da operiert. 
> Ich kann aus meiner Erfahrung nur dazu raten , sich einen Arzt zu suchen der sehr sehr häufig operiert, Man kann davon nur profitieren. Ich war dort sehr zufrieden und das ohne einen Cent Zuzahlung.
> Da kann sich so manche Klinik eine Scheibe von abschneiden. Im Schnitt wurden die Leute vier bis sechs Tage nach der Op entlassen und in einem echt guten Zustand.
> Da ich ein wenig schmerzempfindlicher war, Narkose und op nicht so gut weggesteckt habe und noch ein paar Tage mit dem Kreislauf zu kämpfen hatte, bin ich drei Tage länger geblieben. Für mich persönlich ist die Operation super gelaufen. Nervenschonung auf beiden Seiten und bin mit T2c , R0 und Gleason unverändert bei 6 entlassen worden. Das Ergebnis habe ich erst nach acht Tagen erhalten und das war eigentlich das was am meisten belastet hat.  habe bislang nur den Entlassungsbericht , möchte aber auch nicht gleich wieder im genauen Bericht des Pathologen nach irgendetwas negativen suchen. Bin froh über das Ergebnis und darüber das ich hier mal was positives Berichten kann. Hier sind genug schwarzmaler und pessimisten - mich eingeschlossen- und deswegen ..  keine Angst wenn ihr euch zu einer OP entscheidet. Kann auch alles sehr sehr gut verlaufen. Hoffe jetzt auf eine gute Heilung und freue mich vor allem auf die Entfernung des Katheders..das Ding ist echt lästig.
> Überprüfung des PSA soll man nach drei Monaten machen lt. Martiniklinik und nach neuesten Erfahrung die sie dort gesammelt haben ist es auch nicht erforderlich permanent Potenzpillen zu nehmen , sondern reicht es bei Bedarf. ich hoffe, dass ich das leben jetzt erstmal wieder geniessen kann und nicht die angst vor den psa messungen meine psyche bestimmen wird.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo TGP (hast Du auch einen Namen?),

hier findest Du die Liste der uns bisher bekannten Kliniken in Deutschland, in denen mit da-Vinci-Technik operiert wird. Drei davon erheben keine Zuzahlung und verlangen nur den Satz, den die GKKn für eine RP erstatten. Das sind die Kliniken in Gronau, Homburg (Saar) und Mannheim. Es mögen noch mehr sein, die so verfahren, aber uns sind sie bisher nicht genannt worden. Es muss nicht immer die Martini-Klinik sein!

Im übrigen ist Deine Diagnose erst zehn Tage her. Du hast also noch genügend Zeit, Dich in Ruhe (soweit möglich) weiter über Deine Krankheit und die Behandlungsoptionen kundig zu machen.

Ralf

----------


## rembert

Hallo TGP..
die Dame am Telefon der Martiniklinik war damals auch nicht so ganz richtig informiert und hat mir auch erst gesagt, dass die Kosten privat zu tragen wären. Lass dich am besten mal mit dem Sekretariat verbinden, die auch die Termine vermitteln. Dort wurde mir bestätigt, dass die Martini Klinik mit einigen Krankenkassen Verträge hat und die Kosten voll übernommen werden. Bei mir ist das die DAK. Also besser nochmal nachfragen. Die Op bei Chefarzt bzw. Prof. Hufeland kostet aber tatsächlich an die 5.000 extra. Da vinci kostet in Hamburg ca.2000  zuzahlungIch wurde von einem Oberarzt operiert und kann nur aus meiner Erfahrung sagen, dass da hervorragende Ärzte am Werk sind und die Oberärzte den Chefärzten in keinster Weise nachstehen mal unabhängig von der Erfahrung. Frag also nochmal genau nach und alles gute bei deiner Entscheidung

----------


## tgp1955

Hallo Ralf,
ich würde mir schon gerne Zeit lassen um eine richtige Entscheidung zu treffen - wie viel ich habe werde ich bei meinem Zetmeinungstermin jetzt am kommenden Dienstag fragen. Mein Urologe rät zu radikalen Prostataentfernung.
Meine werte PSA 4,5 (bei einnahme von Finasterid) 
Prostatagröße 50 ccl
eine von 8 Stanzen enthält einen 6 mm großen Herd (40% von Biopsiefraktion)
GS 7 (4+3)
Ich suche nun einen erfahrenen Operateur, der eine nervenschonende Op, soweit es bei mir möglich ist durchführen kann. 
Solltest Du darüber schon was gehört haben, wäre ich für jede Empfehlung dankbar.

Gruß

TGP - übrigens: ich heisse Thaddäus

----------


## tgp1955

Hallo Rembert,
danke für Deine Tips - ich werde mich da ausführlich informieren.
Angeblich auch die, die sich bei UKE Hamburg operieren lassen sind in guten Händen und brauchen selbst keine zusätzlichen Kosten zu tragen.
Moderne Klinik mit über 500 Eingriffen pro Jahr sprechen für sich selbst.

Thaddäus (TGP)

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Thaddäus,




> Ich suche nun einen erfahrenen Operateur, der eine nervenschonende Op, soweit es bei mir möglich ist durchführen kann.


ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Operateur von sich aus einräumt, dass er grundsätzlich *nicht* in der Lage ist, nervschonend zu operieren. Ob ihm das aber auch dann, wenn es möglich ist, immer gelingt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Eine Garantie gibt es nirgends.

Ralf

----------


## skipper

Hallo TGP1955,
nimm Dir einen freien Tag und mache einen Termin in der Martiniklinik zum Gespräch aus und bilde dir deine eigene Meinung. Du wirst sehen es lohnt sich!!!!
Wenn nicht , auch in Süddeutschland soll es ausgezeichnete Operateure geben. ( schau dir z.Bsp. die Erfahrungsberichte von Bernet an), oder Da vinci in Homburg und einige andere.
Wichtig ist , das DU Vertrauen hast und ein gutes Gefühl. Garantien gibt es nirgendwo!!
Viel Glück
Skipper

----------


## premme

Hallo Thaddäus,
schau mal in mein Profil, habe es gerade auf den neuesten Stand gebracht.
Treffe einen Entschluß, und zieh ihn dann durch.
Denke daran:
Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied.

Gruß premme

----------


## BurgerH

> Du schreibst jedoch, dass Du ohne Zuzahlung da behandelt worden bist - habe ich da was falsch verstanden? In meinem Alter bei langer Lebenserwartung möchte man schon sich von den besten operieren lassen aber die behandeln leider meistens nur die Privatpatienten.


Hallo Thadäus,

wenn Du meinst, dass nur die Privatbehandlung durch einen Chefarzt, das "Beste" ist, dann denke mal daran, dass die Chefärzte nur durch ihre Verdienste und Meriten als Oberärzte zu Chefärzten werden.

Ein Oberarzt steht ständig am OP-Tisch, während der Chef durch andere Aufgaben vom  Operieren abgelenkt wird.

Manchmal ist es besser, vom Oberarzt als vom Chef operiert zu werden, weil der Oberarzt normalerweise die größere Routine hat.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Nettie

Hallo TGP,
mein Lebensgefährte lässt sich auch diesen Monat in der Martiniklinik operieren. Er ist voll privat versichert und muss auch noch 1700  mindestens dazu zahlen. Mich würde auch interessieren, wie Rembert es geschafft hat, nichts dazuzuzahlen. Ein Einzelzimmer ist bei uns auch nicht drin. 
Aber Hauptsache die Operation verläuft erfolgreich.
Liebe Grüße Nettie

----------


## rembert

Hallo Nettie..  wie gesagt, die Martini Klinik hat einen Vertrag mit der DAK. Jeder der da versichert ist kann sich in der Martiniklinik operieren lassen. Nachzulesen im Internet oder auf Anfrage in der Klinik. Beinhaltet natürlich kein Einzelzimmer und keine Chefarzt OP. Aber wie gesagt kann ich da nur die Meinung von Hansjörg unterstreichen hinsichtlich der Qualität von Oberärzten.

----------


## premme

Hallo Nettie,

erstmal, herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem,eurem Entschluß.
Zu den Kosten:
Ich bin Privatpatient, bei meinem Vorgespräch, mit anschließender OP-Terminfestlegung, wurde ich sofort mündlich und schriftlich darauf hingewiesen, das meine OP und für die anschließenden Behandlungstage in der Martiniklinik eine Zuzahlung von ca. 1700.- zu zahlen ist.
Gleichzeitig, ist man verpflichtet (Martiniklinik), mich darauf hinzuweisen, das eine Zuzahlung entfällt, wenn ich nach der OP die Anschlußtage durch die UKE versorgt werde. Also für die Kassen der normale Satz.
Man kann also selbst entscheiden.
In "meiner" Stadition 1 gab es nur Einzelzimmer.

*PS: Aber, ich hätte für diese OP, auch mein Auto verkauft.*

Gruß premme und viel Glück

----------


## espero45

Hallo zusammen,

genau das kann ich bestätigen, denn bei mir gab es einen harten Kampf, um überhaupt in Hamburg operiert zu werden. Auf Zuzahlung in einer Privat-Klinik wäre meine ....-BKK nicht eingegangen.
Auch für mich hätte es keine andere Entscheidung gegeben und nun fast 1 Jahr nach meiner OP am 17.06.09 sage ich immer noch:

Die OP in der Martini-Klinik war die beste Entscheidung meines Lebens!!!

Bin die 5 Tage im UKE sehr gut versorgt worden, aber das A & O dieser OP ist eben der Operateur, bei mir das große Glück und noch heute voller Dankbarkeit,  Herrn PD Dr. ....... aus der Martini-Klinik zu bekommen..
Also keinen €uro zugezahlt!

@premme kann ich beim Schlußsatz nur zustimmen!

@netti Ihr habt die beste Entscheidung getroffen, werde am 20.05. an euch denken.

Allen, die den Weg noch vor sich haben möchte ich die Angst nehmen und Mut machen.

Gruß espero45

----------


## Nettie

Hallo,
wir haben auch lange überlegt, wo wir die OP machen können. Aber wir hatten beide kein richtiges Vertrauen in Krankenhäuser, die hier in der Nähe sind. Hier ist schon im Vorfeld so viel schief gelaufen. Sicherlich ist es für uns eine finanzielle Belastung, aber wie premme schon schrieb, würden wir auch unser Auto dafür verkaufen. Ich werde meinen Partner leider nicht persönlich begleiten können, weil ich in der Zeit ein wichtiges Seminar habe. Schön ist das nicht, aber ich denke, er ist in den besten Händen. 
Gruß Nettie

----------


## RalfDm

> wir haben auch lange überlegt, wo wir die OP machen können. Aber wir hatten beide kein richtiges Vertrauen in Krankenhäuser, die hier in der Nähe sind.


Hallo Nettie,

habt Ihr dabei auch das Prostatazentrum Nordwest am St.-Antonius-Krankenhaus in Gronau/Westfalen in Betracht gezogen? Das wäre doch viel näher für Euch. Dort hat man die in Deutschland meisten Erfahrungen mit da-Vinci-Operationen (über 1.500 Fälle, inzwischen geht es wohl auf die 2.000 zu). Von den Ergebnissen, der Unterbrinung und der Betreuung dort gibt es nur positive Berichte.

Ralf

----------


## premme

Hallo Nettie,
Euer Entschluß steht, und das ist richtig so. 
Es werden vermutlich immer noch andere Empfehlungen vorgeschlagen, aber diese sollten euch von eurem Entschluß nicht abbringen.
Ich bin von Berlin aus kostengünstig und schnell mit der Bahn an- und abgereist.
Auch meine Frau konnte mich nicht begleite, aber die Zeit vergeht wie im Fluge. Freitag OP, Mittwoch nach Hause. Und glaube mir, es kommt keine Langeweile auf.
Hoffen von Euch bald zu hören, und alles Gute für die OP.
Gruß premme

----------


## Nettie

Hallo,
jetzt ist sowieso alles geregelt und bestätigt. Eine da-Vinci-Operation war uns nicht so wichtig, die hätten wir auch hier um die Ecke machen können. Aber da gibt es noch nicht einmal eine Urologie, nee ...
Mein Partner hat sich für die Martini-Klinik entschieden und im Vorfeld viel Information eingeholt. 
Wir sind beide schon sehr aufgeregt, haben aber sehr viel zu tun, so dass wir nicht groß zum Nachdenken kommen. Ich werdet von uns hören.
Liebe Grüße
Nettie

----------


## rembert

Hallo alle zusammen...  wollte nochmal kurz über den weiteren Verlauf berichten. Mir geht es gut sechs Wochen nach der OP ganz gut. Bin seit der Katheter-Entfernung so gut wie trocken. Manche Tage bin ich zwar noch extrem Müde und weniger belastbar, aber ich versuche durch viel spazieren wieder in Fahrt zu kommen. Weiss allerdings nicht, wann ich mich wieder voll belasten kann?. Würde gerne möglichst bald mit ein wenig Kraft- und Ausdauer-Training im Studio beginnen. Die Aussagen der Ärze reichen aber von "das geht jetzt schon, der Schnitt liegt ja an einer unproblematischen Stelle" von meinem Hausarzt ,bis zu " drei Monaten nicht mehr als fünf Kilo heben" . Kann mir da jemand mal einen Tip geben?? Möchte da nicht aus Ungeduld einen Fehler machen. Habe auch heute einen Schwebeschädigten Ausweis beantragt. Mit welcher Bearbeitungszeit muss man da rechnen?? Befunde habe ich alle mit eingereicht. Bedanke mich im voraus für eure Hilfe.

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Rembert,

Meinung meines Urologen nach der OP:

6 Wochen nur gehen
Ab 6 Wochen Laufen, schwimmen
Ab 12 Wochen Krafttraining
Ab 6 Monate alles außer übertriebene, gezielte Bauchmuskelübungen
Ab 1 Jahr ohne Einschränkungen.

Immer unter der Voraussetzung, dass der Schnitt normal verheilt und keine Besonderheiten (z.B. Lymphozele) auftreten. Bei Dir ja vermutlich keine Gefahr, da keine Lymphknoten entnommen wurden.

Weiterhin gute Genesung.

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo rembert,

all Deine Fragen wären in einer Anschlussheilbehandlung (AHB) beantwortet worden. In einer guten REHA-Klinik wird auch postoperativ ein sportliches Aufbautraining gemacht.

Für die AHB  ist es jetzt zu spät, die muss spätestens 14 Tage nach dem Aufenthalt in einer AKUT-Klinik angetreten werden.

Was Du noch machen kannst, ist eine REHA zu beantragen. Die setzt aber im Gegensatz zur AHB ein Genehmigungsverfahren voraus. Beantragen kannst Du diese über die Krankenkasse oder den Rentenvericherungsträger, der auch in der Regel die Kosten dafür übernimmt.

Hier mehr: 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anschlussheilbehandlung
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reha

Versprich Dir von Behindertenausweis nicht zu viel. Der Hauptvorteil liegt meines Erachtens im Steuerfreibetrag.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## rembert

Hallo  Frank und Hansjörg, 
vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Dann muss ich wohl noch ein paar Wochen warten mit Hanteln stemmen. Könnte mir nur momentan dann die Zeit etwas sinnvoller einteilen. Arbeiten wird noch etwas dauern, da mir das lange sitzen noch Probleme bereitet und ich beruflich stundenlang auto fahren muss. Den Schwerbehindertenausweis hätte ich eigentlich gar nicht beantragt, wenn meine Dauerkarte für unsere Bundesliga Mannschaft dadurch nicht fast 50 % billiger werden würde ..:-)).  Warum soll ich das dann nicht nutzen wenn man schon mit der Erkrankung abgestraft wird.

----------


## premme

Hallo rembert,
bitte sei vorsichtig. Laut Entlassungsbroschüre der Klinik, nicht mehr als 5 Kg heben, mindestens 3 Monate Ruhe, dann langsam aufbauen.
Auch, wie bereits geschrieben, Radfahren und Schwimmen auch erst nach Wochen.
Also, das schaffen wir auch noch.
Bin fast trocken, außer bei Stufe 3, lachen, husten usw. verirrt sich mal einer. Somit weiter üben, üben.

Gruß premme

----------


## rembert

schön das es bei dir auch gut verläuft .  werde mich bremsen . möchte auch nicht nochmal auf dem Tisch landen :-))

----------


## rembert

Hallo Forum..   habe heute den detaillierten Bericht aus Hamburg erhalten und bin doch etwas überrascht, da es sich dann doch nicht so positiv anhört.
Makroskopie: eine 35 g schwere Prostata mit einem Volumen von 32ml. rektolateral links ein3x2 cm grosser, rektolateral rechts ein 3,5 x2,5 cm grosser Gewebsdefekt, apikal periurethral ein 2x1,5 cm breiter und 1 cm tiefer gewebsdefekt.
Diagnose: Mässig differenziertes Adenokarzinom Gleason 3+3 = 6 Tumorbefall beider Prostatalappen mit schwerpunkt apikal rechts. Max. Tumorausdehnung 18 mm.Tumorbefall von Perineuralscheiden. Keine Tumorinfiltration des periprostatischen Fettgewebes.Tumorfreie zirkumferenzielle sowie periurethrale Resektionsränder.
übriges gewebe mit vereinzelten Herden eine intraepithelialen Neoplasie.tumorfreieregelrecht aufgebaute samenblasen und samenleiter bds.
Tumorvolumen ca. 0,64 ml R0
Kommentar:
Im schnellschnitt zeigten sich auf beiden seiten weitere karzinomanteile bei tumorfreiem Resektionsrand rechts sowie tumorkontakt zu einem blauseitig gelb markierten Defekt links.
zur Frage einer Gefässinvasion wurden noch immunhistologische Untersuchungen CD31, D2-40 an den Blöcken AR3b AL2A durchgeführt. Dabei liessen sich keine tumorale Lymph- oder Hämangioinvasion nachweisen.

Bin ich jetzt überängstlich oder bedeutet der Satz: Tumorbefall von Perineuralscheiden nicht das sich da wohl doch schon Metastasen gebildet haben können und der Satz: Tumorkontakt zu einem markierten Defekt links.. war das dann fahrlässig beidseitig nervschonend zu operieren??
Der Operateur in Hamburg sieht keinen Grund zur Beunruhigung und hält das Ergebnis nach wie vor für aussergewöhnlich gut.
Könnt Ihr mir hier bitte mal mit eurer Erfahrung helfen und mir bei der Einschätzung des Ergebnisses helfen?
Danke  Gruss  Rembert

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Eine Perineuralscheideninvasion ist mit eine erhöhten Risiko für ein lokales oder regionäres Rezidiv verbunden.
Der weitere PSA-Verlauf wird zeigen, ob Sie eine weitere Behandlung brauchen oder nicht. Aktuell sind keine weitere therapeutischen Schritte erforderlich.

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich rembert,

aus deinem Bericht: Tumorausdehnung 18 mm.Tumorbefall von Perineuralscheiden. ...
...Untersuchungen CD31, D2-40 an den Blöcken AR3b AL2A durchgeführt. Dabei liessen sich *keine* tumorale Lymph- oder Hämangioinvasion *nachweisen*.

Hier heist es doch eindeutig "keine nachweisen" ansonst müßte doch eine Bewertung z.B. _Pn1 Perineurale Invasion oder PnX Perineural Invasion kann nicht beurteilt werden_ da stehen!

So lese ich dein pathologischen Bericht und dein Operateur aus HH sieht auch kein Grund zur Beunruhigung...

Der gleicher Ansicht bin ich auch. Du kannst ja noch *-Anforderung eines Zweitbefundes beim Pathologen!* http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=112&Itemid=108 machen lassen um sicher zu gehen.Gruß, Helmut

----------


## rembert

hallo helmut..
mein operateur aus hamburg hat folgendes geschrieben:
Hallo,

nein, dass haben Sie falsch interpretiert:

- Der Tumorkontakt war am gelben Rand. Gelb markieren wir die artifiziellen Ränder beim Schnellschnitt. Nur Kontakt zur blauen oder grünen Farbe (die Ränder der Prostata) sind relevant.
- Prostatakarzinome breiten sich in der Regel immer perineural aus. Das hat keinen negativen Einfluß.

Sie müssen sich leider damit abfinden, dass Sie Glück gehabt haben ;-)

Herzliche Grüße,


verfalle eben leichter in panik..  aber die Antwort von Herrn Schmidt macht ja auch deutlich, dass die Ansichten 
da doch sehr verschieden sind.

----------


## premme

> mein operateur aus hamburg hat folgendes geschrieben:
> 
> Sie müssen sich leider damit abfinden, dass Sie Glück gehabt haben ;-)
> 
> Herzliche Grüße,
> 
> verfalle eben leichter in panik.. aber die Antwort von Herrn Schmidt macht ja auch deutlich, dass die Ansichten 
> da doch sehr verschieden sind.


 
Rembert, mein lieber.

Es wird immer unterschiedliche, andere Meinungen geben.
BITTE glaube doch mal deinem operateur, und dem PSA im Juli.

Gruß premme

----------


## rembert

nach meinem ersten PSA mitte juli >0,05 war die Freude natürlich sehr sehr gross. Habe dann am Montag den ersten Tag wieder gearbeitet und dabei acht Stunden im Auto gesessen. hatte dann abend Blut im Urin und bekam kolikartige Flankenschmerzen links. Bin dann ins KKH eingewiesen worden. Urin war ohne Bakterien aber sichtbares Blut. Sono der Nieren ergab keine Stauung. urin war seit gestern wieder ohne Blut.Bei einem Stein-CT wurde dann in der rechten Seite ein 4mm Stein gefunden. Kriege dagegen ein Granulat der Ihn auflösen soll. Heute früh habe ich noch eine Blasenspiegelung gehabt. Blase war o.B. jedoch im Anastomosenbereich ist die Schleimhaut gerötet und vulnerabel. Habe jetzt etwas bedenken zu früh wieder gearbeitet zu haben. Sitze aber ansonsten ja auch schon problemlos. Hat da jemand evtl. Erfahrungen warum der Bereich so lange noch der OP noch wund sein kann? Hatten da im KKH keine Plausible Erklärung. Vermuten einen Spontansteinabgang links der Schmerzen und Blut verursacht hat. Habe allerdings vor zwei Wochen beim Ultraschall keinen Nierenstein erkennbar gehabt auf der linken Seite.
Leider hat der Arzt den Schlauch zum Spiegeln gerade so in die Blase schieben können. Kann mich wohl darauf einstellen das ich da mal probleme bekommen werde und die Anastomose dann geschlitzt werden muss. Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Meinung zu der Geschichte. Bin jedenfalls auch nicht viel schlauer aus dem Krankenhaus nach hause entlassen.  Gruss  Rembert

----------


## VSOP1960

> Hallo rembert,
> bitte sei vorsichtig. Laut Entlassungsbroschüre der Klinik, nicht mehr als 5 Kg heben, mindestens 3 Monate Ruhe, dann langsam aufbauen.
> Auch, wie bereits geschrieben, Radfahren und Schwimmen auch erst nach Wochen.
> Also, das schaffen wir auch noch.
> Bin fast trocken, außer bei Stufe 3, lachen, husten usw. verirrt sich mal einer. Somit weiter üben, üben.
> 
> Gruß premme


Hallo,
kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich bin am 29.04.10 in der UNI-Leipzig operiert worden (EERPE) und am 06.05. wieder entlassen worden. Ich konnte meine Füsse 14 Tage still halten, dann habe ich bei meiner Tochter am Auto die Stoßdämpfer am Auto gewechselt (HA). Abends hatte ich dann Blut im Urin. Nach diesem Erlebnis habe ich dann 6Wo nichts mehr schweres gemacht.
Auch wenn es schwer fällt, sollte man sich wirklich an die Empfehlungen halten.
LG
Volker

----------


## skipper

Hallo Rembert ,
noch ein Nachtrag zur Perineuralscheideninvasion: Laut einem Gespräch mit Prof.Bonkhoff , das ich gestern telefonisch führte stimmt die Aussage deines Operateurs. Der Tumor breitet sich meistens entlang der Nervenbahnen innerhalb der Prostata aus. Wenn der Tumor innerhalb der Kapsel war , was bei dir ja der Fall war , ist der Tumorbefall der Perineuralscheiden ohne prognostische Bedeutung.
Somit alles im grünen Bereich !
Wegen der anderen Sache würde ich mich nicht so verrückt machen : keep cool 
Sonniges Wochenende und viele liebe Grüße
Skipper

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Der Tumor breitet sich meistens entlang der Nervenbahnen innerhalb der  Prostata aus. Wenn der Tumor innerhalb der Kapsel war , was bei dir ja  der Fall war , ist der Tumorbefall der Perineuralscheiden ohne  prognostische Bedeutung.


Stimmt nicht (immer).
Im Apexbereich gibt es keine "echte" Kapsel, sondern nur eine Pseudokapsel. 
Da fällt es vielen Pathologen extrem schwer zwischen pT2 und pT3 zu unterscheiden. 
Wenn die Perineuralscheideninvasion in diesem Bereich er sitzt (wo sich die meisten Operateure auch schwierig mit der OP tun) und nervenschonend operiert wird, kann es sein, dass Tumorzellen am Gefäss-Nerven-Bündel erhalten bleiben.

Hier eine retrospektive Auswertung als Beispiel dazu:
http://content.karger.com/ProdukteDB...oduktNr=224083
Das wichtigste ist folgender Satz/Wort(fettmarkiert):
 "Lymph node involvement, positive surgical margins and PNI remained as * independent* predictors of recurrence in multivariate analysis."
PNI = perineural invasion = Perineuralscheideninvasion/-infiltration war ein unabhängiger Faktor, der zu einem PSA-Rezidiv geführt hat.
Unabhängig ind er Multivariatanalyse heisst, dass statistisch ausgeschlossen ist, dass andere Faktoren (R-Status, pT-Stadium, usw) eine Rolle gespielt haben. Der Faktor "Perineuralscheideninvasion/-infiltration" allein war ausschlaggebend.

----------


## rembert

gibt es nicht auch eine statistik ´über die wundheilung der Anastomose ??  :-)  Muss wohl nochmal bei meinem Haus-Urologen nachfragen. Ich wundere mich übrigens bei der Vielzahl von Erkrankten wie spärlich die Studien sind. Entweder nicht lange genug beobachtet oder nur ein paar hundert beobachtete Patienten. Hat man da jahrelang geschlafen?? Da kann man sich doch eigentlich überhaupt keine Meinung draus bilden wenn im Verhältnis nur eine handvoll Leute beobachtet wurden.

----------


## skipper

Zur Frage der  prognostischen Relevanz von Perineuralscheideninvasion eine aktuelle Veröffentlichung:
http://prostatecancerinfolink.net/20...me-of-surgery/

Grüße
Skipper

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Zur Frage der prognostischen Relevanz von Perineuralscheideninvasion eine aktuelle Veröffentlichung:
> http://prostatecancerinfolink.net/20...me-of-surgery/


Diese Arbeit beschreibt eigentlich das Gegenteil von der Arbeit, die ich zitiert habe.
Ich denke es ist wichtig zu differenzieren, wo diese Perineuralscheideninvasion war.
Wenn Sie in der Nähe oder im neurovaskulären Bündel war, das aich erhalten wurden, dann hat man meines Erachtens ein Problem.
Diesen Aspekt hat die von Skipper zuletzt zitierte Arbeit wenig berücksichtigt.

----------


## rembert

Hallo Freunde der Prostata..   war heute nochmal in Hamburg. Bei einer erneuten Blasenspiegelung wurden OP Nähte in der Harnröhre entdeckt, welche sich bisher nícht aufgelöst haben. Habe seit drei wochen fast permanent ´Schmerzen im Penis von der Wurzel bis zur Eichel. Urin war O.B. Sie vermuten jetzt, dass sich durch die Fäden die Harnröhre plus Anastomose entzündet hat. Bei einer Entfernung der Fäden besteht jedoch ein Risiko auf Inkontinenz ,da mit einer Schlinge gearbeitet wird und der Schliessmuskel dabei verletzt wird. Ganz sicher ob die Schmerzen von den Fäden kommen sind sie allerdings nicht. Habe die Befürchtung das beim entfernen was daneben geht und ich dann dumm aus der Wäsche schaue. Weiss auch nicht ob die Fäden sich evtl. noch auflösen. Hat jemand ähnliches erlebt nach der Op ?? Bin vollstänig lahm gelegt unten herum und bei Durchblutung des Penis oder bei einem Orgasmus könnte ich vor schmerzen an die Decke springen. Das zieht dann von der Eichel bis in den Enddarm.   LG rembert

----------

